# Best food shops of all sorts!



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

I would love to get a list going of really good places to shop in different areas. Eg the supermarkets dont seem to do really good packs of coffee. Rather than spending years identifying places can I pick your brains please! Where are your go to shops for coffee, meat, fruit and vegs, bread etc etc. And FRESH fish! We are in Pissouri at the moment but will be moving on to somewhere else in the island, location depending on the research we do this month. I know this is a very open question location wise but perhaps others will benefit from it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think Pissouri has very limited shops with Papantonios being the only large supermarket. (Anders will correct me if I am wrong)

Personally I have never liked Papantonios although there are a few things that I can only find there.
We do most of our supermarket shopping in Alpha Mega and some stuff from Lidl.
For fruit and veg we use the local fruit markets.
Also in Paphos there are quite a few discount shops such as Smart which help to keep the shopping bills down.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I think Pissouri has very limited shops with Papantonios being the only large supermarket. (Anders will correct me if I am wrong)
> 
> Personally I have never liked Papantonios although there are a few things that I can only find there.
> We do most of our supermarket shopping in Alpha Mega and some stuff from Lidl.
> ...


We use Papantonio in Pissouri for the daily shopping but also AlphaMega. We also use Melis meat in Limassol as well as a chicken shop there.

I would love to find a meat-shop that dont sell Cyprus meat, because of the crazy use of antibiocs, but it is not easy

It is also a question about price. AlphaMega is more expensive, but have many quality products


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

We use Smart & Pop Life for everyday stuff, look out for minced beef bargains in Carrefour ( best price I got recently was 3 per kg ) , we buy some meat from Koulios ( sausages are to die for ) and buy fruit and veg from the garden of Eden . All these are on the Mesoiu road


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Kikie said:


> I would love to get a list going of really good places to shop in different areas. Eg the supermarkets dont seem to do really good packs of coffee. Rather than spending years identifying places can I pick your brains please! Where are your go to shops for coffee, meat, fruit and vegs, bread etc etc. And FRESH fish! We are in Pissouri at the moment but will be moving on to somewhere else in the island, location depending on the research we do this month. I know this is a very open question location wise but perhaps others will benefit from it.


Not far from you in Pissouri is Lisiotis in Akrotiri village which seems to be the supermarket of choice in the area, particularly super butchery and fruit and veg sections and in-house bakery. Often very good special offers on alcohol -spirits, beer and wine. British sausages, kippers, and unskinned pork joints to order, local bottled gas, drinking water dispenser casks and crated Keo and Carlsberg make this a one-stop shop !
Lidl in Limassol is probably the cheapest supermarket, with built-in "male creche" (weekly gizmo offerings aisles), but we don't like the butchery.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*sounds good!*



bencooper said:


> Not far from you in Pissouri is Lisiotis in Akrotiri village which seems to be the supermarket of choice in the area, particularly super butchery and fruit and veg sections and in-house bakery. Often very good special offers on alcohol -spirits, beer and wine. British sausages, kippers, and unskinned pork joints to order, local bottled gas, drinking water dispenser casks and crated Keo and Carlsberg make this a one-stop shop !
> Lidl in Limassol is probably the cheapest supermarket, with built-in "male creche" (weekly gizmo offerings aisles), but we don't like the butchery.


We will definitely check out Lisiotis, thanks.  Akrotiri should be interesting for an ex RAF 'wife of'. Lidl isnt really us but as a female geek I might join my partner in the gizmo aisles!


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Kikie said:


> I would love to get a list going of really good places to shop in different areas. Eg the supermarkets dont seem to do really good packs of coffee. Rather than spending years identifying places can I pick your brains please! Where are your go to shops for coffee, meat, fruit and vegs, bread etc etc. And FRESH fish! We are in Pissouri at the moment but will be moving on to somewhere else in the island, location depending on the research we do this month. I know this is a very open question location wise but perhaps others will benefit from it.


Must confess I'd all but given up on coffee in Cyprus. Back in the UK I ground the beans to get a really fresh taste, but haven't been able to find anything suitable here (I've "dumbed down" to Chinos instant ).

Anyway, it might be worth having a look in the M&S Food Hall in Paphos - something which I idiotically failed to do myself when there! They stock the groceries and general packaged stuff that M&S do, plus have a frozen section - obviously they can't do the fresh stuff, but there ya go.


_(Note to self - check for Italian Arabica coffee beans next visit!)_


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

MrSpadge said:


> Must confess I'd all but given up on coffee in Cyprus. Back in the UK I ground the beans to get a really fresh taste, but haven't been able to find anything suitable here (I've "dumbed down" to Chinos instant ).
> 
> Anyway, it might be worth having a look in the M&S Food Hall in Paphos - something which I idiotically failed to do myself when there! They stock the groceries and general packaged stuff that M&S do, plus have a frozen section - obviously they can't do the fresh stuff, but there ya go.
> 
> ...


You should check out Lidl for coffee beans! They often (but not always) stock various types of Lavazza roasted coffee beans for grinding, including 100% Arabica. We prefer a medium flavour, so tend to buy the "Rossa" which is 60% Robusta and 40% Arablica. A 1Kg (2.2lb) foil pack is around €9.99 - very good quality Italian coffee and excellent taste!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Kikie said:


> I would love to get a list going of really good places to shop in different areas. Eg the supermarkets dont seem to do really good packs of coffee. Rather than spending years identifying places can I pick your brains please! Where are your go to shops for coffee, meat, fruit and vegs, bread etc etc. And FRESH fish! We are in Pissouri at the moment but will be moving on to somewhere else in the island, location depending on the research we do this month. I know this is a very open question location wise but perhaps others will benefit from it.


Lidl for coffee beans, fresh fish, fruit and vegetables, Kolios butcher for meat and a local (Polis) bakery for fresh bread.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We get our coffe from Lidl aswell these days. Also Kolios butchers and Butcher Boy for fresh meats and deli.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> We get our coffe from Lidl aswell these days. Also Kolios butchers and Butcher Boy for fresh meats and deli.


A question. Is Kolios and Butcher boy selling Cyprus meat or imported?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> A question. Is Kolios and Butcher boy selling Cyprus meat or imported?


I think a bit of both.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

MrSpadge said:


> Must confess I'd all but given up on coffee in Cyprus. Back in the UK I ground the beans to get a really fresh taste, but haven't been able to find anything suitable here (I've "dumbed down" to Chinos instant ).
> 
> Anyway, it might be worth having a look in the M&S Food Hall in Paphos - something which I idiotically failed to do myself when there! They stock the groceries and general packaged stuff that M&S do, plus have a frozen section - obviously they can't do the fresh stuff, but there ya go.
> 
> ...


Just bought some ground coffee from Caffe Nero in Paphos mall, we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Butchers locations*



Veronica said:


> We get our coffe from Lidl aswell these days. Also Kolios butchers and Butcher Boy for fresh meats and deli.


Where do we find both those butchers please?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kikie said:


> Where do we find both those butchers please?


Butcher boy is on the same road as Theofanos fruit market and the citizen service centre. Next to Zorbas bakery.
Kolios is on the same road as Carrefour, further down on the right.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

*Helpful website!*

I came across this website while searching for offers in shops etc, thought some of you may find it useful.. its great as the Supermarkets have offers on set out in a coloured magazine so you can see it all! Paphos Offers | BeSmart
Its not just supermarkets but DIY and Home stores as well..
I am glad someone asked about the coffee because I was also surprised on my recent stay there that I couldn't find espresso coffee for my stove top maker. I do like my coffee, so am glad someone pointed out I could get coffee beans in Lidls. There must be though, some good Cypriot ground coffee for a french coffee press or stove top, I just haven't found it; Can anyone recommend anywhere?


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Butcher Boy does fantastic free range chickens, as well as Importing the best Angus meat from Australia for burgers. Check out their facebook page!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Worldwanderer said:


> I came across this website while searching for offers in shops etc, thought some of you may find it useful.. its great as the Supermarkets have offers on set out in a coloured magazine so you can see it all! Paphos Offers | BeSmart
> Its not just supermarkets but DIY and Home stores as well..
> I am glad someone asked about the coffee because I was also surprised on my recent stay there that I couldn't find espresso coffee for my stove top maker. I do like my coffee, so am glad someone pointed out I could get coffee beans in Lidls. There must be though, some good Cypriot ground coffee for a french coffee press or stove top, I just haven't found it; Can anyone recommend anywhere?


The Cypriot ground coffee is all that powdery stuff that they use for making Cyprus coffee.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

yes I thought so pretty much like the stuff the Arabs serve here that collects like mud at the bottom! A good pick me up though.. will try lids or bring freshly ground from here! Thanks


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Worldwanderer said:


> Butcher Boy does fantastic free range chickens, as well as Importing the best Angus meat from Australia for burgers. Check out their facebook page!


What is the address to this FB? Can't find more than Butcher Boy Delicatessen and it don't seem right


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> What is the address to this FB? Can't find more than Butcher Boy Delicatessen and it don't seem right


Im not sure sorry, I just searched for Butcher Boy Paphos and hit on a facebook page as well as a you tube video!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> What is the address to this FB? Can't find more than Butcher Boy Delicatessen and it don't seem right


That is the correct one Anders


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> That is the correct one Anders


But there is nothing about what the stock. But OK I will visit next time in Paphos.

Btw their website is not working


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> But there is nothing about what the stock. But OK I will visit next time in Paphos.
> 
> Btw their website is not working


They have all the usual meats, very good quality but a little more expensive than supermarkets etc.
They also have a fantastic delicatessen range. It is dangerous to go in there without a fat wallet .
Kolios is also very good but for us Butcher boy is very close so we tend to use them more.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

MrSpadge said:


> Must confess I'd all but given up on coffee in Cyprus. Back in the UK I ground the beans to get a really fresh taste, but haven't been able to find anything suitable here (I've "dumbed down" to Chinos instant ).
> 
> Anyway, it might be worth having a look in the M&S Food Hall in Paphos - something which I idiotically failed to do myself when there! They stock the groceries and general packaged stuff that M&S do, plus have a frozen section - obviously they can't do the fresh stuff, but there ya go.
> 
> ...


I was in Lidl today and although I couldn't see any Lavazza Italian coffee beans, I saw Columbian Arabica and Netherlands Arabica (although the latter were mild flavour).


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Netherlands Arabica...


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

I had a look in M&S and found my favourite brand of beans so Yay!

Only problem now is it looks like I'm allergic to coffee (I've only recently taken to it, having drunk tea all my life), with a number of odd symptoms like heart palpitations and a swelling feeling in the throat when I exclusively drink the stuff. At first I put it down to advancing years, but both symptoms vanish when I stick to tea, and resurface when I switch to coffee.

A quick google also reveals these symptoms as common allergic reactions to caffeine, so boo hiss.


----------



## Anncyp (May 21, 2016)

MrSpadge said:


> I had a look in M&S and found my favourite brand of beans so Yay!
> 
> Only problem now is it looks like I'm allergic to coffee (I've only recently taken to it, having drunk tea all my life), with a number of odd symptoms like heart palpitations and a swelling feeling in the throat when I exclusively drink the stuff. At first I put it down to advancing years, but both symptoms vanish when I stick to tea, and resurface when I switch to coffee.
> 
> A quick google also reveals these symptoms as common allergic reactions to caffeine, so boo hiss.


Perhaps you have been drinking too much considering you are not used to it. I only drink coffee in the mornings as I find it keeps me awake if I drink it late in the day.excess coffee can lead to palpitations in someone not used to it.


----------



## david ferns (Mar 6, 2016)

Anncyp said:


> Perhaps you have been drinking too much considering you are not used to it. I only drink coffee in the mornings as I find it keeps me awake if I drink it late in the day.excess coffee can lead to palpitations in someone not used to it.


Best stick to Keo


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Anncyp said:


> Perhaps you have been drinking too much considering you are not used to it. I only drink coffee in the mornings as I find it keeps me awake if I drink it late in the day.excess coffee can lead to palpitations in someone not used to it.


About three cups spaced through the day, every day. Main symptom has been a "thickness" or feeling of swelling in the throat. Switched to tea for the last three days and it's vanished. So looks like the stuff is forbidden for me. I did once manage about 8 or 9 cups in a day, and that's when it really kicked off! 

I shall still have the odd Irish coffee though.


----------

